# Pocket Watches.



## AlexR

Right,I have important news.Pocket watches are the next big thing after quartz







I want one,so it will catch on.More so when I talk Roy into a PW forum














.

Anyone have a pocket watch?I really want one,well 2,one for work and a nice one.Wrist watches are so yesterday.Not wearing a watch for work,I dont put one on when I get home,as its not worth it.Weekends,I don't want to know the time as the weekend goes too fast







.

So show me your PW,and if you have any spare ones please donate to me


----------



## JoT

I can't show you the one and only pocket watch I own because I don't know where it is







it wasn't expensive and I can't remember who made it .... it might have been Westclox









I bought it in 1977 from an old watch shop in Whitby, along with an old rubber stop watch cover which I bought to protect the watch.

It went underground with me from 1977 to about 1994 wrapped up in lint and placed in a tobacco tin.


----------



## rodiow

.....did someone say pocket watches ???....heres a few of my favourites in my collection...


----------



## rhaythorne

I've got two at the moment but I want to get several more - probably a few GSTP's, perhaps a modern CWC for "everyday" use and maybe a couple of fancy old ones







I need to learn a lot more though!

*Rotary with ETA/Unitas 6498 17 jewel movement*










*1950's (probably) Smiths Empire with stand*


----------



## rodiow

Alex I am sure I could sort you out with a pocket watch or two mate...not from that picture cause they is my babies !!







....I have got some Ingersolls or smiths I could part with or trade if your interested....?


----------



## Roger

..


----------



## rodiow

Roger said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


...pocket watch magazine?


----------



## AlexR

Rod,nice watches









A smiths pocket watch could be just the ticket.Although I don't have much to trade.Mail or pm me if you have any you want to move,as I don't want to discuss it in a main forum


----------



## Roger

Afew more.....


----------



## JoT

I am amazed at all these great pocket watches you guys have hidden away


----------



## Roger

> I am amazed at all these great pocket watches you guys have hidden away


Just wait til someone starts us off on stopwatches


----------



## pg tips

love the dial on the bottom right one









Whats the bit at 1-2 on the bottom left?

my only working pw (I have a few in bits)


----------



## Stan

Shorty bought me a quartz pocket watch a couple of years ago, I left it in the box.


----------



## Roger

> Whats the bit at 1-2 on the bottom left?


Its a hack mechanism....its some kind of crude stopwatch....just starts and stops the movement


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> Afew more.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Familiar looking dial on the bottom right Roger









Who made it and how old is it?


----------



## Roger

> Familiar looking dial on the bottom right Roger
> 
> Who made it and how old is it?


Good question, I honestly dont know...keeps V Good time though...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> Right,I have important news.Pocket watches are the next big thing after quartz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one,so it will catch on.More so when I talk Roy into a PW forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone have a pocket watch?I really want one,well 2,one for work and a nice one.Wrist watches are so yesterday.Not wearing a watch for work,I dont put one on when I get home,as its not worth it.Weekends,I don't want to know the time as the weekend goes too fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So show me your PW,and if you have any spare ones please donate to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





AlexR said:


> Rod,nice watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smiths pocket watch could be just the ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I`m sorry to have to break this to you Alex...

You best sit down.....

THEY ARE *NOT* QUARTZ YOU HAVE TO WIND THEM UP BY HAND!!!!









Sorry but you needed to know


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> Familiar looking dial on the bottom right RogerÂ
> 
> Who made it and how old is it?Â
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I honestly dont know...keeps V Good time though...
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

A classic design


----------



## rodiow

some more....


----------



## AlexR

Mac







You can get quartz pocket watches







Seiko do a nice Railroad quartz PW


----------



## tom

A new area for me, Stan I like yors even if it does have a battery!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get quartz pocket watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko do a nice Railroad quartz PW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I know Alex but you did say this...



AlexR said:


> Rod,nice watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smiths pocket watch could be just the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


And they *weren`t quartz!!! *


----------



## psychlist

My only ever pocket watch here on the left and sold recently. Seeing the watches here makes me want to buy one - perhaps not Mickey Mouse this time


----------



## Guest

Nice lot of pics guys - nice to see em getting an airing









Rabbit


----------



## Boxbrownie

I have one.....a ladies pocket watch...I will piccy it and pop it in here soon, meanwhile I always am on the lookout on the familar site for a nice Omega PW, almost bid for one a few weeks ago but just missed the end of the auction (dopey git).

Would like one to have when I am out and about in my sports coat...don't ya know!









Best regards David


----------

